# New V Girl



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Picked up Belle at the airport last WED. She is the 2nd V that we have imported from Hungary (Peter is now 20mos. And doing great).

She's beautiful, healthy and loves attention. A little concerned that she is way more wary than Peter. I know that dogs have different personalities and that V's in general can be "softer". She is to be a hunting dog and comes from good hunting stock.

The breeder picked her specifically for us knowing the traits we were looking for. The videos we've seen of her show her to be brassy and bold (ex: breeder took the litter to a small pond and Belle wasted no time wading off into the water and her siblings took varying degrees of time to even get close to the water).

Wondering if the trauma of a long flight being handled by a lot of different folks could be the issue. She has not warmed up to the folks that have met her. No barking/growling, just head and tail down and tries to hide behind us or move away.

Hopefully it's passing and with love, attention and exposing to lots of different people she'll grow out of it.

Any ideas on things we can do?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She may just be one that needs time to warm up to outsiders, or with more so socialization it will pass. I never force mind if tail is tucked, just let them hangout at the distance they are conformable with. Some like strangers better if they come bearing treats.

I have noticed some Vs are bold with everything mother nature made, but new man made things takes them time to be comfortable with.

Your holding out on pictures.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

My 2 cents....I would be cautious with out how you handle the timid behavior. By that I mean, if the pup has its head and tail down, I would be more apt to apply a "tough love" approach and ignore the dog. I would not console her as ones tendency might be. The reason i say that is, consoling and praising often differ only in the meaning of the words you say...and unfortunately dog's don't understand English... So although the words you are saying mean "its ok..don't be afraid", your tone and hands (petting) is telling your pup, GOOD DOG and you might be encouraging that behavior....

I would try to find a toy or something to snap them out of their funk so they don't dwell on being afraid. 

Nate


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for suggestions. We're really working on the socialization and have been exposing her to a bunch of different folks and are seeing an improvement. I'm not sure I'd call her timid, just aloof.

New sounds startle her but they don't send her "running". She just looks and tries to figure it out and then gets curious. When you repeat the sound it doesn't phase her at all.

She absolutely loves retrieving and brings it right to hand with a soft mouth. And she's ready to go again unti she wears us out. I have also made noises while she's retrieving and she doesn't even notice it.

Will just keep working on her.......

Mark


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Do we get Pics ?


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

;D
Yes, I'll get some pics taken this weekend and post them


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm a little late to this, but I'll add my .02 Forints....

I'd say that your new lovely is neither timid nor shy nor wary, but rather just very aware of all the changes she's been exposed to and is reacting to them by (very wisely) being more cautious. The only reason I clarify this is to not over pathologize what is essentially a normal reaction to some fairly huge changes in her young life. 

It would be helpful for her to experience you and your immediate pack and her new home and routine with as much consistency as possible..dogs (and puppies especially) are security freaks and they take great comfort in the predictable, so the sooner you establish a consistent, predictable routine the sooner she'll settle in.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Pics taken yesterday. She's 17 weeks. Couldn't import her until four months site


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Gorgeous, I am swooning


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

She's so beautiful!! Lucky you!!

p.s. I think she'll grow out of it (the shyness). Just give her some time and try not to make a big deal out of it.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She's beautiful! 

On another note, I'm really bummed about the new importation laws. 16 weeks is a long time to wait!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

GOSH she's pretty.


----------



## Laidback1 (Mar 21, 2014)

einspänner said:


> On another note, I'm really bummed about the new importation laws. 16 weeks is a long time to wait!


It is quite a long time and at 4 months it becomes more of a "crap shoot" on the impact of not having the puppy during that impressionable time. I feel that great dogs are made of great breeding and a very healthy dose of positive environmental inputs....


----------

